# JunkieXL fader?



## Viegaard (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello!



Does anyone know what fader he is using?


----------



## ckiraly (Apr 9, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what fader he is using?



JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro - http://www.jlcooper.com/_php/product.php?prod=fmp


----------

